# Maggots?!!!



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I met someone with a really shaved Cockapoo today and the owner said the vet had said he had a lot of matts and if they get too many they could end up with maggots in them!! made me feel quite sick - just wonder if any of you had heard anything like that?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Its possible but it would be in a dog thats had years of niglect. it would habe to be filthy and matted to the point where the mats have caused soar on th dogs skin. and then the soars to become infected. the vet is probably trying to scare them into taking propper care of the dogs coat.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well maggots are what happens if flies lay eggs and flies like warm moist places - so I suppose if they could get in under the matt to lay eggs it is possible. Sheep get fly strike and it can be grim as the maggots then feed on the skin - making open wounds full of maggots - really yucku - in sheep often occur under their tail.
Never heard of it on dogs...


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow that is so gross


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes definately possible, much more likely to happen in warm weather but can happen quite quickly under the right conditions. Yes sheep are known to suffer with 'fly strike' and pet rabbits too, I always have to keep an eye on my bunnies bottys!  I think you would have to be quite a neglectful owner to get to maggot stage in your dog.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ok, I guess I shouldn't worry too much then, One thing Dudley doesn't get is neglected!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

OMG I would die if I found maggots in my poos fur!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

eeewww that is so gross


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Our rabbit died of fly strike. It made us feel so guilty as it's a horrible way to die. We always kept a look-out and had a special fly repellant spray but the fly must have got further inside his bottom and it happened so quickly.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Awwww Dawn....is there any need???    

I've avoided looking at this thread til now.... I'm nearly vomiting 

Trust you to lower the tone.....  

xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Awwww Dawn....is there any need???
> 
> I've avoided looking at this thread til now.... I'm nearly vomiting
> 
> ...


Sorry Mairi! made me feel ill too, that's why I felt I had to check.....imagine if I started work as a groomer and then came across a poor dog with this?! I guess the only places you are really likely to come across this would be a horrid puppy farm - doesn't bare thinking about.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

We find slugs and everything in some of the dogs that come in for grooming. tyen you het the normal ticks and flees.


----------

